# Baby oak trees/ bad bunny



## starterlogg (Apr 3, 2011)

I have baby oak trees that have been biten off even with the mulch will they come back after such a hit , rabbit has to go


----------



## Mntn Man (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sure about those. We have some at the lake that the deer get every winter that are about 10 years old. They are only 4 feet tall, but they keep hanging in there. Some of them have finally gotten big enough to overcome the problem. Going out today to plant some hazelnuts. That'll make bambi happy!


----------



## vermont (Apr 25, 2011)

have you tried hair to keep the dear off the trees? human hair in the old ladys stockings hang one on ever tree.


----------



## vermont (Apr 25, 2011)

starterlogg said:


> I have baby oak trees that have been biten off even with the mulch will they come back after such a hit , rabbit has to go


 
tree guards? how many trees do you have going?


----------



## ch woodchuck (May 7, 2011)

Have a major deer problem up here Finally had to put up a 6 ft wire fence.Buggers stand outside looking in....
Deer are browsers,,nibble go elsewhere.How about wire around the oaks?Once the get to about 5ft(browse line)Should be ok.Bunnies are cute,till they eat your veggies.Might try metal stove pipe,put it around my fruit trees keeps out the racoons and possums,they figured how to climb up the wire...2''wire will keep the bunnies at bay..


----------



## iowa (May 13, 2011)

1022


----------



## xtm (May 22, 2011)

When I want to keep rabbits and squirrels away from young tender woody stalks, I spray the area all around them with a homemade concoction made of the hottest peppers I can find. 

Chop up the peppers in a blender and let them soak in a gallon of water for a few days. Strain off the solids and then use the liquid in a pump-up sprayer. Works well until a hard rain washes it off.

I bet that most of them will come back - but with a fork in the trunk.

xtm


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 31, 2011)

Sprinkle some human pee around each tree twice a week. That will keep the deer away. Not sure about the bunny.


----------

